# Hi from the Pacific Northwest



## Omnivore (Jul 11, 2019)

Hey all

I've been lurking on here for a while. Last year I randomly bought a Masterbuilt electric bullet smoker on markdown for $30. Additionally, I added a generic pellet tube and a thermometer. I already have plenty of spendy hobbies so I've been making myself figure out this smoking business on a shoestring budget to see if I like it enough to invest more later. I regularly make smoked salmon, tri-tip, and chicken wings. Just lately been figuring out ribs and pulled pork.

This site has been a huge help and I really appreciate all the knowledge that people take time to share.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 11, 2019)

welcome to smf, lots of great people with loads of information, as you already found out you don't need expensive equipment to make great food,


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 11, 2019)

Welcome to the site, happy to have ya join the fun.

Chris


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 11, 2019)

Welcome from Middle TN!


----------



## fowldarr (Jul 11, 2019)

welcome


----------



## Braz (Jul 11, 2019)

Welcome. I am so envious of people with easy access to good salmon.


----------



## fowldarr (Jul 11, 2019)

Like this?


----------



## fowldarr (Jul 11, 2019)

Or this?


----------



## 2008RN (Jul 11, 2019)

Welcome from Oregon


----------



## Omnivore (Jul 12, 2019)

Thanks for the welcome everyone! 

Regarding salmon - I live on the Columbia river, can stand in my living room with binoculars and see fish getting caught, but whoa it is still so expensive! For smoked fish I usually stock up on the wild Copper river sockeye from Costco this time of year. Husband and I have done some salmon fishing from the banks but we need friends with boats (far superior to actually owning your own boat )


----------



## Norwester55 (Jul 12, 2019)

Welcome from Independence OR. I grew up on the Columbia (Astoria) and spent a lot of time fishing and smoking salmon and sturgeon.


----------



## Omnivore (Jul 13, 2019)

Norwester55 said:


> Welcome from Independence OR. I grew up on the Columbia (Astoria) and spent a lot of time fishing and smoking salmon and sturgeon.



I'm in Astoria. Love it out here! I've only been lucky with razor clams, crabbing off the jetty and surf perch at Fort Steven's. We used to fish for sturgeon off the pier 39 basin but the port closed that area down recently due to safety concerns


----------



## Norwester55 (Jul 13, 2019)

Omnivore said:


> I'm in Astoria. Love it out here! I've only been lucky with razor clams, crabbing off the jetty and surf perch at Fort Steven's. We used to fish for sturgeon off the pier 39 basin but the port closed that area down recently due to safety concerns


Cool! That area is a great place to live! I left in '77 due to lack of work because of the fishing industry dying off. I'd still like to move back. I never did any bank fishing there because back then most of the kids had boats. Kind of like farm kids getting a pickup truck I guess. We used to fish the Divers Chute for salmon and upstream of the bridge on the WA side for sturgeon. Sunset (Neahcoxie) and Coffinbury lake was great for stocked rainbow trout and Cullaby had some huge catfish. I'll get off from "Memory Lane" now. ;)


----------

